

Scala Shines Where Go Stumbles - bryanwb
http://devopsanywhere.blogspot.com/2015/03/scala-meet-devops-devops-meet-scala.html

======
jermo
Here are some counter points "Why Node and Scala will dry up: Go will drink
their milkshake:" [https://vimeo.com/64716826](https://vimeo.com/64716826)

